# fish finder suggestions under $150



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I need to buy one and I know a good one exists in that price range, don't really need GPS ability but wouldn't hurt, just want to see where the fish are and the temp of the water.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Fishin Buddy (old Bottom Line model) that has served me well. It's not highly sensitive but I can see fish, below and to the side, and temp and I can take it anywhere -- boat, float tube, dock, ice. Side view has been very handy when pulling flies behind the tube and while ice fishing. Humminbird makes it now and I'm not sure what changes they made.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My best advice is to keep an eye on the bargain cave at Cabelas. I got a brand new HDS 7 in there with the structure scan for less than half of list. They have a bunch of others in there that are cheaper.

That said, my fish finder is the single most important piece of fishing equipment on my boat. With my limited fishing dollars, I bought the absolute best I could possibly get away with and I haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a Humminbird Dual Beam (150, I think?). It sucks. I think I paid $80.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

things a fisherman needs
1- boat
2- downriggers
3- good fishfinder $500
4- elect. trolling motor
5- good rods
6- right lures and dodgers
7- 3 jobs to pay for all this


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What specifically are you using it for? Is it for ice fishing? Small craft in summer? Huge boat in Flaming Gorge? Float tube? 

I have an old Fishmark 320 that I use on my float tube and the hard deck that is more than adequate for my needs,and is within your budget, but I wouldn't go that route if you have a big boat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Catherder said:


> What specifically are you using it for? Is it for ice fishing? Small craft in summer? Huge boat in Flaming Gorge? Float tube?
> 
> I have an old Fishmark 320 that I use on my float tube and the hard deck that is more than adequate for my needs,and is within your budget, but I wouldn't go that route if you have a big boat.


Just a small boat with electric motor and occasional tube/pontoon.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

troller said:


> things a fisherman needs
> 1- boat
> 2- downriggers
> 3- good fishfinder $500
> ...


Not all of us live in debt up to our eyeballs, sorry.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Troller was just making a joke considering the only job he has lately is taking the scouts fishing. 

That said you get what you pay for with fish finders.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> Not all of us live in debt up to our eyeballs, sorry.


 every thing I buy I pay cash for.
I told the scouts if you Like a boat like mine you need to start saving now.
when I was ten I started to save so I could buy a car at 17.
I had a milk cow in my back yard, I sold the milk and put the money in the bank.
I also learned if you buy somthing, buy somthing good that will last along time and take good care of it. sometimes you need to wait 10 years to get it.

and I was joking


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

lowrance elite 4x


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

troller said:


> every thing I buy I pay cash for.
> I told the scouts if you Like a boat like mine you need to start saving now.
> when I was ten I started to save so I could buy a car at 17.
> I had a milk cow in my back yard, I sold the milk and put the money in the bank.
> ...


Very good points, we pay cash for everything as well.


----------

